# Headlight smears?



## 03TTRIDE (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello, does any1 know how to remove the dullness of the headlight or whatever that is that looks grimy on the headlights? Any suggestions on what I should do to get it to look bright shiny and new? thanks I tried a couple of cleaners to no success.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you sure the dullness is on the outside of the headlight?


----------



## 03TTRIDE (Jun 12, 2008)

Ya I believe that it is outside I will try to sand it down with 2000 grit sandpaper to see if it works.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Try this , good price , hard work but works ....
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XERAPOL-Plastic-G ... 286.c0.m14


----------

